# Aggression problems, or what?



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd recommend talking to this practice (veterinary behaviorist on staff) and asking for a referral to someone closer to you if they aren't. They have a great network of competent dog trainers. 

How often does your dog get off property leash walks?

What do you do when he does growl/etc?

This can come from fear or frustration and it can be very stressful for the dogs and people! But if you have appropriate help you should see some progress fairly quickly. 

Have you had a complete blood workup and a full thyroid panel done?

How often does he get to play with appropriate dogs?

Was he ever allowed to do nose-nose greetings with other dogs when on leash?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure it stems from being under socialized as a pup. Hopefully a trainer will be able to give you some methods to control the aggression.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

It takes 3-4 months to get testosterone out of their system and if a fix dog meets a unfixed dog they can trigger mating behavior which in males is to fight, watch and see if his tale raises straight up when meeting other dog, this is a sign of dominance


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

2Retrievers222 said:


> watch and see if his tale raises straight up when meeting other dog, this is a sign of dominance


What is your source of information?


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Dog whisperer and seeing it first hand on my two guys

seeing is believing

for testosterone from the vet, that goes for humans to


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

My understanding of tail positions is that in golden-shaped breeds, a raised tail (and piloerection, the hair along the neck/back standing up is a sign of arousal, which can be reactivity or play or excitement. But I don't have a source to cite...


----------



## Andythom (Jun 20, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> I'd recommend talking to this practice (veterinary behaviorist on staff) and asking for a referral to someone closer to you if they aren't. They have a great network of competent dog trainers.
> 
> How often does your dog get off property leash walks?
> 
> ...


I live in an apartment with no backyard, so he goes on several walks per day. Usually in the morning we walk for 1-2 miles on the way to an open field and play fetch till he becomes uninterested. At night we stroll around for about 20min or so.

He doesn't play with other dogs that much, mainly because i'm afraid of what will happen. He used to play with a friends dog and they were fine, but recently another golden came to the group and Cooper was pinning him down and growling. He does play well with my sister's basset hound though, but she lives out of town so it's not often.

When he growls or reacts to another dog, i usually just pull him back and walk away...lately i've tried to completely avoid walking near other dogs.

No blood tests done, but that's something i've thought about.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think that talking to a behaviorist is the best thing to do. Like OaklysDad said it sounds like most of it stems from him being undersocialized. Maybe taking an obedience class will help after talking to them to see what they say. Ask your vet about a behaviorist.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

RedDogs said:


> I'd recommend talking to this practice (veterinary behaviorist on staff) and asking for a referral to someone closer to you if they aren't. They have a great network of competent dog trainers.
> 
> How often does your dog get off property leash walks?
> 
> ...


If you meant to list a particular vet's office information, it's not in your post.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

That was clever wasn't it.... Thank you!

http://www.chicagovetbehavior.com/


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

2Retrievers222 said:


> watch and see if his tale raises straight up when meeting other dog, this is a sign of dominance


It *can* be. Or it can be a sign of excited arousal. It's also the muscle movement that can trigger the subtle release of anal gland secretions as part of the ritualized butt-sniffing behavior.


----------



## Andythom (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I will get in contact with my vet about a behavioralist, or call the number above.

I've seen dominant dogs, and Cooper just doesn't seem to have the same behavior. He almost seems like he doesn't know what he's doing. He gets over-excited then just doesn't know how to interact with other dogs. Then again i really don't know what I'm talking about, so I really need to get the opinion of a specialist.


----------

